# 23 day cycle - is it possible to ovulate?



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies,

I'm on waiting list for IUI at Nottingham Fertility Clinic - 6 weeks wait I'm told to see the consultant and then will have to have all tests done again that I've already had done at Leicester ACU (what a pain!)

I am currently on Metformin and have had 5 cycles that are really regular - I've not had regular cycles before so it's quite novel.

I've been using OPK and have not detected a surge on any days of the cycle but have started using them on day 7 - I bleed for 6 days.

Can anyone give me any advice or let me know if it's possible that I'm ovulating whilst still bleeding? Or ovulating on day 6 maybe? I don't take temps but am not noticing any change in CM either? 

Thanks in advance for your thoughts on this one.



Lucy


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Lucy

I tend to have 24 - 26 day cycles (sometimes 28!) and I always ovulate really early in the cycle.  When I went in for a scan for my first natural IUI on day 9 I had already ovulated (so insist on going in early in cycle).  I tend to ovulate anthing from day 6 - 9.  I sometimes have the CM but sometimes not and no other signs.

Hope this helps.  Best of luck, Charlie


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Lucy

Sorry i cant be of any help on the ovulation topic, as i dont ovulate myself, but i couldnt help notice you are going to Nottingham fertility clinic, is it Care of Nurture you are going to?? Im at Care under Dr Ragunath.

Lyndsey :


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies,
Thanks for your posts.
I'll bear that in mind, I'm going for my first scan after injecting and it'll be on day 6 so here's hoping that they see something positive and that I've not ovulated already.

Lyndsey - I'm going to Nurture (currently having this IUI at Leicester) - how's Care as I could go to either on my next go if it's needed (hope that makes sense)

Lu
x


----------

